# How Fast 2 Track Day 29/9 *** Times Page 18 ***



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Briefing starts at 1200 so if we can meet at 1100 for a quick chinwag :wink:

Bedford Autodrome
Thurleigh Airfield Business Park
Thurleigh
Bedford
MK44 2YP

29th September is the date.

The 1200 session is now booked with MSV and they have offered a guided tour of all their facilities and lay on some VIP treatment for us because of what happened last time

I'm going to open this up to forum members mates with different cars as well, more the merrier.

http://www.howfast.co.uk/

Copied from the above website

_"If you want to test your driving skills and car's ability against the rest of the drivers in the UK, How Fast is the place to do it! This is your chance to end the pub banter about who has the fastest car or who is the best driver. Come along with some friends and prove it in a safe and controlled environment that really allows you to explore your cars' full performance.

Your event begins with a practice session where you will be able to hone your skills and have advice from our qualified race instructors. After you have had time to practice, it's then down to you to cover the challenging 1.8 mile circuit as fast as possible and set a time that will be displayed on the league table of the How Fast website for all to see.

The event will take place on Bedford Autodromes West Circuit. With it's huge run off area's and a maximum of three cars on circuit during the timed sessions, maximum safety is ensured for all involved."
_
Please pay by calling MSV on 0843 453 3000 and quoting " TT How Fast event at 1200 " there is no rush at the moment for payment but peeps asked so..


1.JAMMAN **PAID**
2.NEILC **PAID**
3.V6RUL **PAID**
4.Phil_RS. **PAID**
5.j_ritchie **PAID**
6.QS Track **PAID**
7.Phil S3 **PAID**
8.TTSPORT666 **PAID**
9.Gerry Lea **PAID**
10.TTShop DAVE M **PAID**
11.peTTeeeeeeeN **PAID**


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds good to me, what's the weather forecast like? :lol:


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I really want to attend but have Paralympic tickets for the 1st which would rule me out if that was the chosen date. Are there any alternatives?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up James...
Im at work in cape town then..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Phil_RS said:


> I really want to attend but have Paralympic tickets for the 1st which would rule me out if that was the chosen date. Are there any alternatives?


On the website it just lists 1 Sep but I will enquire Phil


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to attend but have Paralympic tickets for the 1st which would rule me out if that was the chosen date. Are there any alternatives?
> ...


Cheers

If not, I'm sure there will be others. With these things also always have to go with the majority so will wait and see who else can do 1st.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Saturday 1 September is available any thoughts my friends ?


They also have some other dates in August that are about to be released. Mark is going to ring me in the next few days.


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Shame it got cancelled, but if it's being re-arranged for September then I may be able to make this one! I'll keep watching this space and confirm when I know for sure.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm in , if the car don't sells and if my girlfriend don't crash it before september   

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kazinak said:


> I'm in , if the car don't sells and if my girlfriend don't crash it before september
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Are you sure it will add some more miles onto your car [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kazinak said:


> I'm in , if the car don't sells and if my girlfriend don't crash it before september


 8) :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in , if the car don't sells and if my girlfriend don't crash it before september
> ...


Also multiple :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## j_ritchie (Oct 23, 2010)

September the first is good for me, quite busy during August but can't wait to get on the track again, got new seats and the new shocks to try out!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Just put a date up and i will come..  
Steve


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds good , what's the format? I've done loads of trackdays but haven't heard much about this ?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

QS Track said:


> Sounds good , what's the format? I've done loads of trackdays but haven't heard much about this ?


Please see link below for all info.

http://www.howfast.co.uk/event-details. ... pe=howFast

Cheers

Neil


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

Cheers Neil , sounds great


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

OK Neil how about Sept 1st then ?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> OK Neil how about Sept 1st then ?


That is a slightly sticky date for me at the moment mate , but could be ok subject to something else not going ahead. But I really wouldn't want to stand in the way of that date if it works for all the rest of you guys. 

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

This is just why Im slightly pissed that you dont get your money back :twisted:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> This is just why Im slightly pissed that you dont get your money back :twisted:


If it works for you mate , dont let me stand in the way of you missing out  If I cant make this one then I will definitely be doing 2 or 3 trackdays this summer at Snetterton for testing purposes in the S3 and would love it if you came along.

Another thought I had was I dont know if any of you guys could make a midweek date ?


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > This is just why Im slightly pissed that you dont get your money back :twisted:
> ...


I could probabl do a midweek date with enough notice. As you mentioned above, best bet is to go with the majoriy really so if 1 September is chosen I will try and get to the one after that or another track related event.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ill come down but cnt do the 1st as thats the day i go on my jollys. Any other day and ill come down, have my first go on a track.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok Guys , have heard from MSV today and they will also open up the 29th or September too with sessions at 1000 / 1200/ 1400.

Thoughts ?

Neil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Whatever date suits best, I will go with the flow.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

James , you going to amend the thread to make this the date then :?: You never know we might get a late summer


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm in of course


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't make the 29th unfortunately!
:?


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm good for the 29th if that works for the majority so put my name down. Won't be intending on going flat out as the car only has 1k miles on the clock but will give it a nice work out.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Not sure I can commit to the 29th yet :? It's a tad too close to another event I have in the pipeline and would give me just 3 days to resolve any issues. Will have to let you know nearer the time if the other event doesn't go ahead as planned.
If I can't make this, I think I might have to take up the refund issue with MSV, don't see why they should hold onto my money when they cancelled [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I can commit to the 29th
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

PeTTe-N said:


> If I can't make this, I think I might have to take up the refund issue with MSV, don't see why they should hold onto my money when they cancelled [smiley=argue.gif]


Couldn't agree more :evil:

Hope you can make it PeTTe-N 

I will put you down as TBC


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

How many is an ideal number to have?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Phil_RS said:


> How many is an ideal number to have?


Min 10 - max 18 I think Phil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm going to open this up to forum members mates with different cars as well, more the merrier.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up James....Im going to have to wait for tomorrow for my new flight roster to confirm. Fingers toes, legs and everything else crossed its when im in the country.  Come on audi Gods.... [smiley=juggle.gif]

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks for the heads up James....Im going to have to wait for tomorrow for my new flight roster to confirm. Fingers toes, legs and everything else crossed its when im in the country.  Come on audi Gods.... [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> Damien.


You are down on the list my man dont let us down or you get biatch slapped


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Damien you have to be there 8)


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> I'm going to open this up to forum members mates with different cars as well, more the merrier.


Sounds like a good idea as will be better to try and fill the spaces with other forum members/friends etc rather than random strangers. One of the guys at work has a focus ST so might ask him if he is interested.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Phil_RS said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to open this up to forum members mates with different cars as well, more the merrier.
> ...


That's the plan Phil and not wanting to be sexist if they have tits all the better :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought only big butch men drove TT's :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

The 1200 session is now booked with MSV and they have offered a guided tour of all their facilities and lay on some VIP treatment for us because of what happened last time too.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Numbers looking ok.

Kaz is now coming in his new Z4 roadster.

To quote him



kazinak said:


> It's first time I've driven the roadsters and it feels totally different ,we where driving at home whit big smiles on our faces ,don't know why but it feels so good driving whitout the roof ,i wish I've ttr in the first place .
> I'll come to the track day to try the car and have some fun again


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok just got my new flight Roster for september, and whe hey im in the uk for the 29th ......so im a definite.  
Happy days.....il be there just hope the rain isn't .

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ok just got my new flight Roster for september, and whe hey im in the uk for the 29th ......so im a definite.
> Happy days.....il be there just hope the rain isn't .
> 
> Damien.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ok just got my new flight Roster for september, and whe hey im in the uk for the 29th ......so im a definite.
> Happy days.....il be there just hope the rain isn't .
> 
> Damien.


Great news Damien  See you there.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Kaz has asked me to remove him


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Kaz has asked me to remove him


From the country :lol: :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I might have a car for this 

Can I go on the maybe if my car is built and mapped list lol


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Would be great if you could make it Matt... 

Wonder why Kaz pulled out? lack of confidence and getting used to his new car? the fact it is a bmw? Rear tail light stickergate? :? shame :? . Kaz mate don't be put off mate it will be a great day. 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> I might have a car for this
> 
> Can I go on the maybe if my car is built and mapped list lol


Will put you down as a maybe Matt


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Be great to see you there Matt , will it be in something RWD by any chance :wink:


----------



## Gerry Lea (Jan 11, 2011)

My leave has been granted for the 29th :lol: See you all there


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gerry Lea said:


> My leave has been granted for the 29th :lol: See you all there


Good man Gerry [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gerry Lea said:


> My leave has been granted for the 29th :lol: See you all there


Great news Gerry , James will have another 350BT car for company then


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good news Dave M is on the list.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

When do we need to pay for this (for those that weren't down previously)?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Phil_RS said:


> When do we need to pay for this (for those that weren't down previously)?


Hi Phil,

I will get these details posted in the next 7 - 14 days mate.

It's looking like it will be a good 'un


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Phil_RS said:


> When do we need to pay for this (for those that weren't down previously)?


On the day mate..maybe you should pay more for having the highest OEM power.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> > When do we need to pay for this (for those that weren't down previously)?
> ...


Talking out your exhaust as normal Steve ?

Payment will need to be made before the day of the event, details as I said will follow in due course. :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Phil_RS said:


> When do we need to pay for this (for those that weren't down previously)?


Details up for you on page 1 Phil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

James , doing a top job here cousin  I cant wait to get on track again.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Details of this? Front post seems rather bare? I fancy coming for a watch! I need to see the V6 T in action!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Bikerz said:


> Details of this? Front post seems rather bare? I fancy coming for a watch! I need to see the V6 T in action!


Check out this link

http://www.howfast.co.uk/


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> Details of this? Front post seems rather bare? I fancy coming for a watch! I need to see the V6 T in action!


Oi big foot catch up


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry boss, these feet really slow me down (well I cant say its old age compared to you old timers can I :wink: )


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> Sorry boss, these feet really slow me down (well I cant say its old age compared to you old timers can I :wink: )


You got nothing you can bring and just tottle round the track mate ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

He could bring his daily possee ride..
Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> He could bring his daily possee ride..
> Steve


I could bring somthing from the stable to put your right back in your corner........... :lol:

Ok it will only have 2 wheels, but I know you like a man in leather :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Says no watching at Bedford! NO WAY! [smiley=argue.gif]

So Steve...... how is that passenger seat :wink: ? I understand out for timmed laps (I know you need a lighter car :lol: ) but for the hour practice?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Says no watching at Bedford! NO WAY! [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> So Steve...... how is that passenger seat :wink: ? I understand out for timmed laps (I know you need a lighter car :lol: ) but for the hour practice?


I bought 2 lids for a reason, but 1 of them is Julie's size.Depends if she comes along and then sophie (daughter) gets second shout.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Okies. No worries.
I wont be there guys as No spectating (Sounds terrible)


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> > When do we need to pay for this (for those that weren't down previously)?
> ...


On a car that has only covered 1,500 miles I will be taking it fairly easy!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

You wait till you see the red mist Phil , then you wont be taking it easy :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Phil_RS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Phil_RS said:
> ...


Oh yeah, we will see.
Steve


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

We will see but the intention is to currently take it easy and build up slowly. Been a long time since I have been on a track!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Phil_RS said:


> We will see but the intention is to currently take it easy and build up slowly. Been a long time since I have been on a track!


Sounds like a plan..I may try and follow in your tracks.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

4 weeks to go guys , getting excited now. Going to try and get an evening session at Snetterton before the How Fast event. Practice makes perfect as they say.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Shove me down as a maybe to this. Need to get some rubber sorted. If i can find the money then I will be there!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> Shove me down as a maybe to this. Need to get some rubber sorted. If i can find the money then I will be there!


Good man Rich


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

neilc said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > Shove me down as a maybe to this. Need to get some rubber sorted. If i can find the money then I will be there!
> ...


Ill do my best, life seems to be expensive at the moment, but i thini I owe it to myself as my other track day plans have gone to pot now. My mate with the track prep'd 340 bhp MK1 Focus RS is selling now because hes a shite driver and couldnt keep up, and the other guy I planned to go with blew the gearbox up 

Dont suppose any of you wanna be racer boys know where to get track rubber cheap. Dont mind if its used. Needs to be road legal for beford tho because I dont wanna drive with a spare set of wheels in the car? I can get hold of touring car rubber but not road legal


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Rich196 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Rich196 said:
> ...


You could try here Rich..
http://www.thetreadshop.co.uk/
Maybe if you didn't drive as fast you would still have tread left.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> You could try here Rich..
> http://www.thetreadshop.co.uk/
> Maybe if you didn't drive as fast you would still have tread left.. :roll:
> Steve


Cheers Steve!!!

Whats the point in that tho??? Why would you have a quick car, take it on track and the not push it.

Thanks for link Ill look just score 2 legal treaded A048 for £20  Just 2 more to go!!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think i will put my foot down on the straights and let the turbo cool down on the bends..this will help the tyres.
Steve


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I think i will put my foot down on the straights and let the turbo cool down on the bends..this will help the tyres.
> Steve


Nahh, you only feel the speed and excitement if your quick through the bends! 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I think i will put my foot down on the straights and let the turbo cool down on the bends..this will help the tyres.
> Steve


Good lap times are made in the braking zones and entry to exit corner speed , obviously helped along by good straight line speed.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My TT is not setup for the track, [this week] so i would expect to loose out on the twisties to some extent..but i will follow you guys round and see if i can keep up..
Steve


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> My TT is not setup for the track, [this week] so i would expect to loose out on the twisties to some extent..but i will follow you guys round and see if i can keep up..
> Steve


The heavy V6 hampering your cornering


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Rich196 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > My TT is not setup for the track, [this week] so i would expect to loose out on the twisties to some extent..but i will follow you guys round and see if i can keep up..
> ...


Nah..that will be my PAX [julie]
I will be raising the front/rear a few mm to keep the rubber off the arches and i may throw a pair of KW3s on the rear.
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> The heavy V6 hampering your cornering


It's a myth :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > The heavy V6 hampering your cornering
> ...


Probably is but you have to stir these myths for a bit of fun!

No TT is a great handling car really!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> > Rich196 said:
> ...


Go wash your mouth out young Rich.... [smiley=rifle.gif] With the right chassis mods the TT can "be made" to be a great handling car. 

Damien.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > PeTTe-N said:
> ...


Well not really but we can enjoy spending serious money polish turds in the pursuit of perfection!

Haha

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TT_SPeedster (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi James,
I am interested in this, if there is space. You can put me down as confirmed for the 29 Sep.
I saw on the HowFast website, there are max 20 people so I shouldn't displace any of the TBC guys.

Cheers
D-H


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TT_SPeedster said:


> Hi James,
> I am interested in this, if there is space. You can put me down as confirmed for the 29 Sep.
> I saw on the HowFast website, there are max 20 people so I shouldn't displace any of the TBC guys.
> 
> ...


You are in mate and more than welcome it will be fun. :wink:


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

Just paid


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Cool is that you and your mate or just you that's paid mate?


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

Just me but I've got him on the case ! I'll let you know when he has!

I think he is starting to get worried about all the BT tt's pushing his little Honda out of the way


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Tell him we are a friendly lot :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I am sure I will be holding up the pack in my heavy V6 :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neilc said:


> I am sure I will be holding up the pack in my heavy V6 :wink:


We can go side by side and slow them roller skates down..
Steve


----------



## TT_SPeedster (Dec 30, 2011)

Just confirmed with Lee Anne, and paid today.
Should be good fun. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

8)


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I will get on and pay tommorrow! Cant wait for this now and will be great to meet a few of you.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Phil_RS said:


> I will get on and pay tommorrow! Cant wait for this now and will be great to meet a few of you.


Likewise , really can't wait for this now


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Paid! Even pushed the boat out and paid for an instructor as I have never been to Bedofrd and never driven this car on a track so thought it might give me a chance to catch up with those who have been before!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

That will be both of us Phil I def need some tips.

Can't wait this now.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> That will be both of us Phil I def need some tips.
> 
> Can't wait this now.


Glad I wont be the only one. Only a few weeks now!

Do we need more people to sign up for this to go ahead or are we doing OK on the numbers front?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It's 100% happening mate soon as we go over 10 8)


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Is there space if a mate wants to come in his focus ST? And would the same 10% discount apply for him?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yes no problem just let me have his details for the list.

No snobery here Phil more the merrier.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

OK cool, just trying to check if he wants to come. Online it looks as though the session is 11-12 which is also still available on the 29th?! Is that right?

Whats the detailed plan for the day?


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Ignore me! I see we are the 12 session so not listed on the website and the timings are:

12:00 Arrive and sign on 
12:30 Briefing 
13:00 One hour of practice lapping 
14:00 Timed lapping begins 
15:00 Event ends


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

That's a little worrying Phil is now answering his own questions :wink: :lol:


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> That's a little worrying Phil is now answering his own questions :wink: :lol:


 :lol: I'm going to blame it on the lack of sleep and working too hard


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Yes no problem just let me have his details for the list.
> 
> No snobery here Phil more the merrier.


As long as the ST is not orange :wink:


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes no problem just let me have his details for the list.
> ...


Its blue, but it does have white stripes down the side....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Phil_RS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Some stripes are better on top..








Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Or not :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

The only car I have ever seen that looked good with stripes was a Ferrari 360 Challenge Stradale.

dont like TT's with stripes


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

So looking forward to this....................................... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry guys, my mate with his (chavy) ford cant make it. Just having a think now to see if I know anyone else that would be interested.

Fingers crossed a couple more people from here may be able to make it...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Phil_RS said:


> Fingers crossed a couple more people from here may be able to make it...


Let's hope so , it really is a great day out and its not a car breaker either so perfect for a new track driver


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Phil_RS said:


> Sorry guys, my mate with his (chavy) ford cant make it. Just having a think now to see if I know anyone else that would be interested.
> 
> Fingers crossed a couple more people from here may be able to make it...


That's not a problem Phil no worries thank's for trying mate.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, my mate with his (chavy) ford cant make it. Just having a think now to see if I know anyone else that would be interested.
> ...


Now trying someone I know with a lotus esprit. May not be the best car for a track day so not sure how much luck I will have.


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Guys, my mates DC5 is giving him headaches and he is giving me a headache going on about it ...... Should of gone German 

So he is still hoping to come but does not want to part with his cash until its fixed (which should be soon ) ! If this gets in the way of anyone who wants to come and has a car that works I would free up his space.

Looking forward to seeing you all there/ and trying out my new forge race FMIC !

Cheers


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No worries matey hopefully he will make it


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

Cool thanks mate , sorry to add to the thread but how many of you do trackdays regularly ?

It's just if people are up for it I'll post the dates of a few I'm going too . It's always nice to see a few more TTs on track


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

QS Track said:


> Cool thanks mate , sorry to add to the thread but how many of you do trackdays regularly ?
> 
> It's just if people are up for it I'll post the dates of a few I'm going too . It's always nice to see a few more TTs on track


Neil enjoys them often and that's about it I think


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

Great that's one more TT than normal 
A 50% increase in one post , I'll keep it up ! Ha ha !


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

QS Track said:


> Cool thanks mate , sorry to add to the thread but how many of you do trackdays regularly ?
> 
> It's just if people are up for it I'll post the dates of a few I'm going too . It's always nice to see a few more TTs on track


Done a couple of trackdays in the past but nothing with the new car. I doubt I will do many with it to be honest. If I wanted to do more I would probably look to get a much cheaper dedicated track car.

Also speaking to a friend with an S2000 but, similar to the other friend with the Esprit, I'm not holding out too much hope.


----------



## TT_SPeedster (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey guys,
Not such good news,
My father in law passed away on the weekend.
We have flown out to South Africa to help with the estate and funeral etc. As such I wont be able to make the date, as we arrive back on the 30th Sept.
Sorry James. I was looking forward to meeting you and the rest of the guys.

Nick from clubMsv said as the transaction hasn't gone through yet, he will give me a credit.It might have to wait for the next track day you have there before I join.

Cheers


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear your bad news mate


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

C'mon you guys , their must be some more of you that want to get involved in this great day out. 

None of us bite.

Apart from Damien


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I give up Neil, I wont be organising another.

Looking forward to this one though will be fun.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Is a shame that a forum with so many members can't get more than 10 people together for a track day!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Phil_RS said:


> Is a shame that a forum with so many members can't get more than 10 people together for a track day!


It was really hard last time Phil but I managed 16 cars in total , but not without a lot of chasing and hard work on my part. So worth it though , its a great day out especially for track beginners.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

neilc said:


> Phil_RS said:
> 
> 
> > Is a shame that a forum with so many members can't get more than 10 people together for a track day!
> ...





jamman said:


> I give up Neil, I wont be organising another.
> 
> Looking forward to this one though will be fun.


Sorry guys I have let you down. This date is just pretty much impossible for me and I have so much going on at the moment, and the car wont be sorted in time. I know there is a lot of hard work that goes into organising these things and the time it takes. I was lucky to get a free pass to jump on the band wagon last time and it was a great day and very well organised. Thanks!!!!

Don't give up. You do a great job and the forum relies on people with enthusiasm like you to keep it going, because 80% of the members cannon be arsed.

Chin up lads!!!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Rich196 said:


> Sorry guys I have let you down


At least you managed to make it when it was free Rich, like I said I wont be doing another


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

jamman said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys I have let you down
> ...


well if you ever wanna do a track day between mates as a trash let me know and ill set something up  open pitlane brandshatch £120 

Need to catch up some point anyway. If I can find the time I might pop up just to say hello to everyone if I would be welcome?


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I give up Neil, I wont be organising another.
> ...


+1 to that. Please don't give it up guys, I know it's a lot of hassle but the few people that are interested really appreciate it. I guess all the others just don't realise what they're missing out on :?

And after saying that, I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you to remove my name from the TBC list [smiley=bomb.gif]

......... and move it up to the fully paid up list instead


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You got me Pete mate I was just about to launch into a how unfair it is that MSV don't give refunds because I know you were have trouble getting time off and had fully paid last time then I see the last part of your post, hook line and sinker you got me.  :lol:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

You were the last one I thought I'd get with that ..... but Neil, yeah! :lol: the huge gap at the bottom of the post is always the giveaway. Looking forward to it, again, let's hope the weather holds this time 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thats great news !! 10 fully paid now. And only 2 weeks to go


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

christ i need to phone up to put my name down. 
Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well _someone _better organise another one at some stage 'cause the only reason I ducked out of this one is that, for me, the last one showed I need better brakes - and they're coming! But not in time for this event. :?

Last one was a blast, I'm sure this one will be too - and hopefully at the next one I won't fluff the two laps that matter.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Well _someone _better organise another one at some stage 'cause the only reason I ducked out of this one is that, for me, the last one showed I need better brakes - and they're coming! But not in time for this event. :?
> 
> You will never ever ever get the brakes you want :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

neilc said:


> And you will always spin if you try to keep up with a better driver :wink:


I think your BT-tinted glasses are getting the better of you, cousin; it was _you _trying to keep up with _me_, remember? :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You tell him FB :wink: :-* :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, I will:









350bhp and still half a second a lap slower than my lowly 270ish. 

Mind you, I'm guilty of the same sin, having - as Neil so rightly points out - spun out twice. 

The evidence, M'Lud:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

The Pirelli slogan is rather apt , power is nothing without control. i.e Yokohama dry weather tyres and 350BHP delivered in a big hit in monsoon weather conditions = no traction , no grip and lots of scary moments :lol:

next time Raymond


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

hey their my hot pants :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

:lol:

Nice, guys. 

Neil, you're right; the wet made it... interesting.  In the dry I'd have had no chance, as you found for the timed session when you went at least a second faster than my best time.

Hope there _is_ a next time. Want to see how much help big brakes are - assuming I ever suck it up and buy the bloody things.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

10 days to go  I wonder if I will have a car to use :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neilc said:


> 10 days to go  I wonder if I will have a car to use :lol: :lol:


Just pick one off the lot.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

10 days! sweet , just hope my car works ..... I've had a lot of issues with intake temps . Just getting the excuses ready


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

QS Track said:


> 10 days! sweet , just hope my car works ..... I've had a lot of issues with intake temps . Just getting the excuses ready


Dont worry we will all have loads of excuses ready.

Especially Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neilc said:


> QS Track said:
> 
> 
> > 10 days! sweet , just hope my car works ..... I've had a lot of issues with intake temps . Just getting the excuses ready
> ...


Saw that..  
You have mail.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Steve , dont worry my excuses are well practiced and I am not afraid to use them :lol:

P.s Was only kidding


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm really looking forward to seeing how Steve gets on against the Mk2 RSs


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

Sadly looks like my mate can't make it as his car is still fooked and I'm board of chasing him up ! However I have now started hassling another mate so hopefully he will book tomorrow and add an s3 to the mix !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

QS Track said:


> Sadly looks like my mate can't make it as his car is still fooked and I'm board of chasing him up ! However I have now started hassling another mate so hopefully he will book tomorrow and add an s3 to the mix !


 8) 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Too early for my car I am afraid. Hope you have a good day and will catch up with most at the RR


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

one week to go guys , just ordered a set of Yokohama AD08 Advan tyres to replace the Bridgestones on the S3 so hopefully it will be all ready for Saturday other than the bucket seats.


----------



## kent_phil (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome all

Will be along to this event, phoned MSV and paid on Thursday - Dave at TTS pointed it out so looking forward to it.

Will be an imposter in a modded Audi S3 8L so pretty close, bit more weight to carry through the corners.

See you Saturday.

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kent_phil said:


> Welcome all
> 
> Will be along to this event, phoned MSV and paid on Thursday - Dave at TTS pointed it out so looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


Welcome Phil I hear on the grapevine you might be understating your car somewhat :wink:

I think NeilC is bringing his S3 so feel free to beat him into the ground.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just booked in....how exited am i...  Guys anyone who fancies a go we have till wednesday at the latest to book in so don't hesitate its a great day out and i promise you will come back buzzing..... 

Neil you still bringing your TT...? 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

People need to confirm they are attending there are names not down as coming.

Steve C, Dave M etc etc

I will send PMs to everyone to please contact MSV and confirm.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be there if i can get away from Aberdeen in time.
Will i get an award for furthest travelled?
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kent_phil said:


> Welcome all
> 
> Will be along to this event, phoned MSV and paid on Thursday - Dave at TTS pointed it out so looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


A little birdy tell me your S3 is more than capable :wink: Its looking a possible that my S3 will make an appearance if I can get a couple of little finishing off jobs done in time or I will be there in my TT.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I will be there if i can get away from Aberdeen in time.
> Will i get an award for furthest travelled?
> Steve


Steve , you cant miss it again ! It will be worth the travel.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Neil TT all the way.....  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] i wouldnt risk the s3....keep it nice for the potential new owner....its still running in after the little bit of work you had done....Somebody chain Neil up so he cannot finish getting the s3 finished for next saturday.... [smiley=stop.gif] lol.

Damien.


----------



## kent_phil (Sep 23, 2012)

neilc said:


> A little birdy tell me your S3 is more than capable :wink: Its looking a possible that my S3 will make an appearance if I can get a couple of little finishing off jobs done in time or I will be there in my TT.


Photo below of what happened last time I was up at Bedford, one last hot lap before calling it a day - big bang coming into the hairpin under heavy braking. Brembo Junior GT's fitted now so looking forward to testing them out, standard brakes had pretty good stopping power anyway but heat management was terrible.










(not sure if embedded image will work so here's the link)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/x2BCASsMKBP_GmNFTx-uqjqVYEGn1wkcpyYYUwg9PX0?feat=directlink

For those not sure about Bedford I would say its about the safest place to try out a track day - been going for a couple of years and never seen anything close to contact, standard of driving it generally good and the staff are excellent. Nothing really to hit and plenty of room for the occasional spin - totally different to a race track where you are staring at concrete or tyre walls most of the time. On the downside there are no elevation changes at all so you don't get any braking down-hill challenges or blind crest and apex fun. Met plenty of people there who just come along to drive fast and not max-attack it.

See you on Saturday!

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Neil TT all the way.....  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] i wouldnt risk the s3....keep it nice for the potential new owner....its still running in after the little bit of work you had done....Somebody chain Neil up so he cannot finish getting the s3 finished for next saturday.... [smiley=stop.gif] lol.
> 
> Damien.


 :lol: :lol: Thanks for the concern Damien but I am over my bad moods where the S3 is concerned so will keep her now after having the rebuild done. If its ready I may use her but if not I am sure we can have a good QS vs V6 battle


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kent_phil said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > A little birdy tell me your S3 is more than capable :wink: Its looking a possible that my S3 will make an appearance if I can get a couple of little finishing off jobs done in time or I will be there in my TT.
> ...


Nice crack Phil !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> I will be there if i can get away from Aberdeen in time.
> Will i get an award for furthest travelled?
> Steve


Steve you are not even down as attending that day mate :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there if i can get away from Aberdeen in time.
> ...


Who is at position 3 on the front page..
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


I think he means with MSV Steve , you need to call them to confirm attendance.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Despite my occasional digs I quite like Steve but he ain't arf
fick @ tymes


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Steve you are not even down as attending that day mate :?[/quote]

Who is at position 3 on the front page..
Steve[/quote]

I think he means with MSV Steve , you need to call them to confirm attendance.[/quote]

Already rebooked.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

UPDATE

Ok folks some of you need to register with MSV NOW tomorrow at the latest

Names on the list as of 5 mins ago

steve collier
phil kent
phil snell
jamie przyprodzki (sorry if miss spelt)
james 
neil 
damien

Who is missing :-*


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Am I too late for this?

L


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

L0z said:


> Am I too late for this?
> 
> L


Of course not Loz contact details are on page 1 you want to come it's great fun and VERY SAFE

I will be travelling down early to TTS from Spalding Saturday


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I have an auto tho, so it might be pretty fackin useless on track!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Is it £99?

I can only see three options on the website.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

L0z said:


> Is it £99?
> 
> I can only see three options on the website.


Call them up you will get 10% off but you will need a helmut and that will be a £10

MSV on 0843 453 3000 and quoting " TT How Fast event at 1200 "


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok cheers mate. Will have to re think as I've been saving up for coilies and a stage 2 map!

L


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

L0z said:


> I have an auto tho, so it might be pretty fackin useless on track!


I have an auto too..maybe we should have our own private head to head..  
Steve


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Ha ha ha. Some how I think your two extra cylinders plus that wapping great bug turbo will have me


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Just rung and re-booked, sorry for the delay guys


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

L0z said:


> Ha ha ha. Some how I think your two extra cylinders plus that wapping great bug turbo will have me


You will catch me on the bends, as im wollowy and fat up front..  
Steve


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

This is sounding tempting.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

L0z said:


> This is sounding tempting.


Loz pull ya finger out and come it will be a laugh trust me fecking hell if you hate it I promise Neil or Steve will refund you :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

PeTTe-N said:


> Just rung and re-booked, sorry for the delay guys


Cheers mate :wink:

I was the same until yesterday just didnt think


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > This is sounding tempting.
> ...


Cos Vees have more money than sense..  
Steve


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Ok folks some of you need to register with MSV NOW tomorrow at the latest
> 
> ...


So does that mean I dont need to call them if my name is up there (Phil Snell)?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yes Phil you are fine :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

So just gerry and Justin to confirm then , I have Justin's mobile so will text him now.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Getting really excited about this now , just hope the bloody rain holds off :!:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> Getting really excited about this now , just hope the bloody rain holds off :!:


Weather is looking fine Neil don't worry

Briefing starts at 1200 so if we can meet at 1100 for a quick chinwag :wink:

Bedford Autodrome
Thurleigh Airfield Business Park
Thurleigh
Bedford
MK44 2YP


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Only Gerry not confirmed on the list where are you matey


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

May not arrive till a little after 11am but will try to get there as early as possible. Where do you guys normally meet? I assume it will be obvious.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Phil_RS said:


> May not arrive till a little after 11am but will try to get there as early as possible. Where do you guys normally meet? I assume it will be obvious.


No worries Phil you will be shown the way by the marshalls etc.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well it's definitely going to be an appearance of the V6 on track for Saturday as the S3's clutch is slipping now [smiley=bigcry.gif] So a replacement will have to be sourced and fitted in time for ADI.

So I don't think I will be the quickest MK1 this time that's for sure.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> So I don't think I will be the quickest MK1 this time that's for sure.


Didn't Mondo kick your arse last time Neil ? :wink:

I will once again be aiming for bottom 3 in my lardy roadster, still love her though. :lol:

Weather is looking dare I say it gooooooood


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Didn't Mondo kick your arse last time Neil ? :wink:
> 
> I do believe that Raymond became an honourary member of the Detroit Spinners that day
> 
> ...


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hope you guys have better luck with the weather this time. The forecast for Saturday is not as bad


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Diveratt said:


> Hope you guys have better luck with the weather this time. The forecast for Saturday is not as bad


Cheers Kev is looking good mate fingers crossed


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

So ....... I'm gutted ! Looks like my qs wont be running for Saturday 

Paid for it , got the day off work but some times is not meant to be ! The joys of BT cars .

At least someone else gets to be the fastest this time


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

QS Track said:


> So ....... I'm gutted ! Looks like my qs wont be running for Saturday
> 
> Paid for it , got the day off work but some times is not meant to be ! The joys of BT cars .
> 
> At least someone else gets to be the fastest this time


What's happened mate ?


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

Well.... after having my MTM turbo kit fitted etc . I've had issues with intake temps on track . After only 2 laps of Silverstone the power really dies off .
After some discussions and a revised file from MTM I upgraded my standard forge FMIC with the race one they do (looks great)
The issue is mainly that of the time it takes to fabricate the new pipe work for the cooler. 
With hindsight it may have been ambitious to get all the necessary work done for Saturday but the car is going to the Nurburgring for a week next weekend so it had to be done !

However I'll hope to still come along at cheer you all on !


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

It will all be worth it when its sorted .......


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

QS Track said:


> However I'll hope to still come along at cheer you all on !


 8)

Let MSV know and they will credit you I'm sure.

Are you using WMI ?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Shame this , would have been great to see another BT car out on track


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

No WMI yet , will have to go that route if all else fails ... Out of interest how long would a typical tank of meth last ? Was worried as I do a lot of european trackdays and euro tunnel take exception to carrying aditional flammable liquid in the boot if I need to top it up .


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

QS Track said:


> No WMI yet , will have to go that route if all else fails ... Out of interest how long would a typical tank of meth last ? Was worried as I do a lot of european trackdays and euro tunnel take exception to carrying aditional flammable liquid in the boot if I need to top it up .


WMI will muller any FMIC, regards "how long" all depends on tank size and how you set it up.

I will show you my setup on saturday.

I need to do some more logging for when I do my write up on the install but looks promising even on a small BT like mine


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

Cheers mate , looking forward to seeing it


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Dont forget driving licences guys


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

neilc said:


> Dont forget driving licences guys


& an umbrella :/


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Dont forget driving licences guys
> ...


 :lol: :lol: looking pretty good tomorrow Ryan thank god


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hopefully the weather will be good after a short drive from Aberdeen..

Hope nobody are turning their cars into show queens for tomoz..obv James can't wont be able to help himself..  
Steve


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

neilc said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


I'm only jealous


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Mondo kick your arse last time Neil ? :wink:
> ...


James, you stirrer.  But I do believe Cousin Neil has a point, so I make that 15-15. 

Have a fab day, lads. Sorry your S3 won't be ready, Neil, but I understand someone magic'd up 30bhp out of nowhere for you :wink: so she'll be great when she's ready.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

neilc said:


> Shame this , would have been great to see another BT car out on track


More chance of seeing the loch ness monster Neil :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Hopefully the weather will be good after a short drive from Aberdeen..
> 
> Hope nobody are turning their cars into show queens for tomoz..obv James can't wont be able to help himself..
> Steve


I wish Steve I have only just got back from TTS so see you all there tomorrow drive safely. 8)

Weather looking good


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Hmmmm , all down to a cone so he says. Ice cream cone or traffic cone he never said :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Well it's definitely going to be an appearance of the V6 on track for Saturday as the S3's clutch is slipping now [smiley=bigcry.gif] So a replacement will have to be sourced and fitted in time for ADI.
> 
> So I don't think I will be the quickest MK1 this time that's for sure.


Clutch is slipping....  Sorry to hear that Neil.... :? OMG that s3 has been a bit of a diva... Be really nice to see the mighty v6/qs.  
God hope i sleep properly tonight, just got back from Usa today....im a jetlagged wreck...might be tired and grumpy tomorrow...   
Safe journey from scotland Steve.

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

neilc said:


> Hmmmm , all down to a cone so he says. Ice cream cone or traffic cone he never said :lol:


I reckon a sheet of kitchen roll and a JCS clip would work just as well. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

340 down, 170 to go.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> 340 down, 170 to go.
> Steve


Keep going Steve , see you there I am now leaving


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Blue skies, cruise control and 130 to go.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

8)

See you all soon


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Blue skies, cruise control and 130 to go.
> Steve


Bloody hell Steve, you'll be there at 10. You'll have an hour to clean her up a bit :wink: 
I'm leaving in 30 mins 8)


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Have a great day guys and post lots of photos


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Diveratt said:


> Have a great day guys and post lots of photos


+1 have a safe day guys.........hope all goes well and you enjoy the day pics pics pics. wd james on booking this event


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> Have a great day guys and post lots of photos


A big fat +1
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Amazing day thanks to all involved.

More details later.

FB My brakes went AWOL 

I think Steve should be just about finishing his timed lap
now :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Good stuff. Looking forward to the tales & pics. And excuses... :wink:

Brakes went AWOL? Don't say that; I'm gonna order the calipers on Monday!


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

jamman said:


> Amazing day thanks to all involved.
> 
> More details later.
> 
> ...


What brakes are you running James, there can be a a few reasons for them going off.


----------



## kent_phil (Sep 23, 2012)

jamman said:


> Amazing day thanks to all involved.
> 
> More details later.
> 
> ...


Yep - many thanks for organising, great afternoon and now trying to work out how to close the gap to the RS's...

Good to meet you all,

Phil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Diveratt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing day thanks to all involved.
> ...


993 TT at the front and Tarox upgrade at the back.

Went funny on the third lap with the instructor sometimes perfect
othertimes just not there at all.

Will take it down to TTS when I have time to get it checked over.

Was such an enjoyable time great fun.

Hats of to Neil who was quickest Mk1 on the timed runs it goes without saying who had the quickest mk1 time in practise. :wink:

Both the RSs were simply stunning and a fair way ahead.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

jamman said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Sounds like you had a good day are you running one piece or two part disks and have you fitted the RS brake cooling fins?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I seriously dubt poor old DB would be pushing his beloved hard enough to worry the brakes from a 993 911 Turbo.  More likely a random and minor failure of some sort, hopefully trivial - and cheap.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Another superb How Fast event , many thanks to James for doing the organising this time ( He did ok but not as good as me :wink: )

The RS's were obviously the quickest by a mile as expected but I have to say I was impressed with the big ol V6 with some pretty good lap times , even quicker than a BT car :wink: I will post up a video tomorrow.

Will do another one at some point to see how the BT S3 does , will aim for a 1.27 ish with that car.

Cheers guys


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thanks to James for organising and the weather was kind.
My first track day and had a good run out.
My times were high, but that comes with inexperience and I can only get better.
I tried my best to make the most noise though..  
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I tried my best to make the most noise though..
> Steve


You were noisest for sure :lol: Cant believe you weren't black flagged.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey guys. Thank you for a great day out (especially James). Was great to run the car in and set some respectable times. If only the brakes could hold out for a bit longer!

Think I will upgrade the fluid and pads for the next one!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You are more than welcome Phil.

As I'm sure I mentioned (several times) I dont like the Mk2 BUT the RS in the right colours is stunning and has great presence.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> As I'm sure I mentioned (several times) I really love the Mk2 and the RS in the right colours is stunning and I may swap my orange roadster for one soon.


 :wink:


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> You are more than welcome Phil.
> 
> As I'm sure I mentioned (several times) I dont like the Mk2 BUT the RS in the right colours is stunning and has great presence.


Thanks James. Your mk1 looked pretty good too!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Was it my orange car that attracted you to the cones so much ? :wink:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, had a great day, absolutely loved it. 8) BIG thanks to James for organising and also to Neil (for the initial rained off event) "Clappy Hand Smiley"
It's so addictive, you just want to keep lapping more and more ...... if only the brake pedal would allow :lol: It felt like a sponge when I left the circuit, seems a bit better now though or maybe I've adjusted to the new feel (or lack of!!)


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> Was it my orange car that attracted you to the cones so much ? :wink:


Ha ha...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> Thanks to James for organising and the weather was kind.
> My first track day and had a good run out.
> My times were high, but that comes with inexperience and I can only get better.
> I tried my best to make the most noise though..
> Steve


How did you get on Steve?

I don't expect you 2 tonne wheels will have helped the times


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome day....and some really fine examples of the TT brand on display. Well done to James for the organising. We even got a mini tour of the msv garage.

I did notice an improvement with my new bilstein coilovers on track. The front set to 6 and the rear to eventually 7. Much more stable through the faster corners. Must admit felt a bit down on power compared to the rest of the field. But hopefully that will be remedied soon with my visit to Wak. A fantastic day. Really learning a lot about the car though, brakes were solid throughout the event. Shame as i am waiting for any excuse to upgrade..lol. Was nice to see Neils V6qs what a machine, and Steve's mighty devil sounding v6 turbo. Two very different interpretations of the mk1 TT. Yes i am so jealous when you v6 guys blip the throttle..  and unleash pure car music... [smiley=guitarist.gif] .  
Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to James for organising and the weather was kind.
> ...


I can say that I am not a track day Virginia now.
A combo ov bad driving and soft setup on the TT made the experience somewhat interesting.
I have learnt some lessons for ADI, slow on the corners and only use the power on the straights then brake early for the next corner.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Mmmmmmm that's a different technique Steve :wink:

I was watching when you were infront of Neil you didn't seem able to pull away at all even on the straights :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

[/quote]
Mmmmmmm that's a different technique Steve :wink:

I was watching when you were infront of Neil you didn't seem able to pull away at all even on the straights :?[/quote]

Ive not been on a track with corners before..its all strange, but i gave it a go.
Neil was able to carry good speed through the corners and onto the exit, which is where he trounced me.
I was scrubbing off too much speed too early and also maybe not taking the best lines.
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

If you are going again, just give Ben Hur the wheels back off his chariot and pick up some team dynamics or other lightweights.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Matt B said:


> If you are going again, just give Ben Hur the wheels back off his chariot and pick up some team dynamics or other lightweights.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: awwww leave steve alone he's old and only used to driving in straight lines


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> If you are going again, just give Ben Hur the wheels back off his chariot and pick up some team dynamics or other lightweights.


 :lol: I think "I" was the issue, the Schmidts may look heavy but 9kg upfront and 10kg on 9" rears aren't the issue.
I enquired about instruction before hand but they were all booked up.

Straight lines "is" a lot easier.
Steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

steve ignore it all bud, i get it daily from daughters m8........i was and i quote 5hite at adi last years on track event lol.
so now you know what to do for future events...........book a bit of track time with an instructor for the future.

the mx5 is being updated specifically for that reason to give me some track experience


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

> If you are going again, just give Ben Hur the wheels back off his chariot and pick up some team dynamics or other lightweights.


 :lol: :lol:

Get some pictures up then chaps... Want to see some drifting shots


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going again, just give Ben Hur the wheels back off his chariot and pick up some team dynamics or other lightweights.
> ...


Dude you are dreaming. The 16x8 th line weighs in at over 9kg. Its not rocket science but yours will be closer to 13 or 14


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

All joking aside massive thanks and credit to Steve for making the gigantic effort to come down from Aberdeen for this.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Here's the time sheets for all the runners.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

jamman said:


> Here's the time sheets for all the runners.


Looks like your making good progress with your times James. Unless Dave was driving the car round  glad you all have a good time! Look forward to doing another even like this soon!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I enjoyed it Rich wasn't happy that the brakes joined a "will work/wont work union" after three laps but had a great time all the same.

Hopefully find out what the issue was this week and crack on from there.

Was a great bunch of lads there and the tour of the hanger was interesting, all their racing cars run on LPG


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Here is my offering on the vid front.
I was either so far in front/behind that there was no traffic to play with.. :lol: 









Steve


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I've not watched the entire video, but did you see another car at all!!!

Amazing that for 14 odd minutes you were alone on track.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Phil_RS said:


> I've not watched the entire video, but did you see another car at all!!!
> 
> Amazing that for 14 odd minutes you were alone on track.


Maybe that's a good thing, i could concentrate on getting round cleanly.
Not been on a track with corners before.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pro pictures here gents

http://www.clubmsvphotography.com/


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> All joking aside massive thanks and credit to Steve for making the gigantic effort to come down from Aberdeen for this.


Second that thought James , a simply amazing effort to drive 500 miles to do a track day and his first one at that. Well done Steve.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Pro pictures here gents
> 
> http://www.clubmsvphotography.com/


Some cracking pics there  Cool screen savers. Did anyone take any camera pics ?? I forgot.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jamman said:


> all their racing cars run on LPG


Looked like thats what you suddenly switched to when Neil rocked up behind you on the track! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > all their racing cars run on LPG
> ...


In that case I blame the mapper :wink:


----------

